

Linux Chrome now with Flash & extensions - tan1337
http://tanu.wordpress.com/2009/07/13/linux-chrome-now-with-flash-extensions/

======
DrJokepu
"Yeah, somebody finally figured out how to make flash work in Chromium" -
maybe somebody has implemented it, no?

